# [Discussione] Gentoo MacOS

## doom.it

Beh, visto che abbiamo fra noi tanti Apple-owners..... per chi non avesse ancora notato la GWN:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20040719-newsletter.xml

E' stata rilasciata la prima versione di Gentoo MacOS, in buona sostanza il porting di portage (gioco di parole involontario, lo giuro) per Mac OS X (Jaguar, Pather o Tiger a piacere).....

Che dire, non vedo l'ora di provarlo, pionieri di gentoo possedenti di Powerbook: PROVATE!!! (io devo aspettare un buon momento per rubare il PB di mia sorella  :Smile:  )

Personalmente credo che per Macintosh sia un grossissimo valore aggiunto, visto anche che se non ho capito male Fink, Darwin Ports, e Gentoo MacOS collaborano attivamente per ingrandire la base di applicazioni portabili su MacOS...... per la Apple una base di qualche migliaio di programmi opensource installabili con semplicità (magari con una loro GUI?) su ogni Macintosh sarebbe proprio un bel valore aggiunto..... 

Credete che la cosa possa funzionare / migliorare in qualche modo la situazione dei gentoo-lovers? 

ciao

DooM

----------

## Menkalinan

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente credo che per Macintosh sia un grossissimo valore aggiunto, visto anche che se non ho capito male Fink, Darwin Ports, e Gentoo MacOS collaborano attivamente per ingrandire la base di applicazioni portabili su MacOS...... per la Apple una base di qualche migliaio di programmi opensource installabili con semplicità (magari con una loro GUI?) su ogni Macintosh sarebbe proprio un bel valore aggiunto..... 
> 
> Credete che la cosa possa funzionare / migliorare in qualche modo la situazione dei gentoo-lovers? 
> ...

 

Sulla prima frase sono molto d'accordo, tra le applicazioni Apple e quelle OpenSource c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta. Già ho usato Fink qualche volta, ma non c'è confronto con la tecnologia Portage di Gentoo. Io ho un iBook e ho scaricato il pacchetto, ma mi sa che non ho tutti gli Apple Developer Tools richiesti. Stasera smanetto un po' e poi riposterò.

In quanto a migliorare la situazione dei gentooiani, non porterà nulla a chi già conosce e usa questa distro. Piuttosto, ne aumenterà il numero.

----------

## shev

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Non avevo ancora letto la GWN di oggi!!! Finalmente il giorno che aspettavo è arrivato! Grande doom!

Inutile dire che so già di amare questo progetto by Gentoo, lo attendevo con ansia da mesi, da quando è stato annunciato. Sto già scaricando e installando  :Mr. Green: 

So già che passerò tutta la notte a smanettarci sopra, domani saprò darvi qualche opinione un po' più tecnica.

/me che corre a divertirsi

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ho capito va, tocchera' anche a me lasciare il toshibone e farmi il powerbook..   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ho capito va, tocchera' anche a me lasciare il toshibone e farmi il powerbook..  

 

No ti prego non anche tu

----------

## tolipth

sapete se ci sono problemi se e' presente anche fink?

Dovranno cambiare nome da OSX a GNU/Darwin-ppc  :Very Happy: 

"corretto"  :Wink: Last edited by tolipth on Tue Jul 20, 2004 11:31 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## botta

Ho provato Gentoo MacOS su un vecchio iMac Graphite è devo dire che non fa una piega! Non ho ben capito il precedente messaggio, ma per quel che ho visto convive tranquillamente con Fink.

Penso che questo porting sia un momento importante nella storia di Gentoo, adesso è davvero una meta-distribuzione!

----------

## shev

Sono commosso!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vedere emerge funzionare su macosx è veramente magnifico, lo aspettavo da troppo tempo. Tra l'altro sembra andare tutto già molto bene, i ragazzi di gentoo hanno fatto un lavoro eccezionale.

Installazione rapida e semplice, poi tutto come in gentoo, mi sento a casa  :Very Happy: 

Ovviamente ci sono ancora pochi pacchetti con flag macos e quindi compilabili senza "smascheramenti", oltre a piccole cosette da sistemare, ma si stanno facendo passi da gigante, non pensavo si fosse già a questo livello. Ho fatto un sync, emerso alcuni pacchetti che prima usavo da sorgenti a mano, tutto splendido e senza problemi (warning noti a parte)!

Ovviamente voglio provarlo ancora qualche giorno prima di fidarmi al 100% (anche se già l'ho messo sulla mia postazione di lavoro ufficiale  :Mr. Green: ), ma sono semplicemente ed entusiasticamente fiducioso.

/me che torna a divertirsi e commuoversi sul sistema definitivo: Gentoo MacOS

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Freedom:~ root# /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap-macos.sh 
> 
> Gentoo Mac OS ; http://www.gentoo.org/
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

ma quindi ora è possibile usare su un mac tutte le applicazioni per mac piu quelle per gentoo?

----------

## Jean Vertigo

beh non ancora tutte, ma con un po di pazienza...   :Laughing: 

----------

## kaio

Anche da parte mia esprimo molta soddisfazione per questo "tool", anche se ancora un pò acerbo; ma ci sta veramente tutta!

----------

## almafer

che dire, ho appena ordinato un G5, anche per questo nuovo progetto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

forse sara' OT ma ho una curiosita'...

non c'e' un modo di assemblarsi una architettura ppc, magari con quel mostriciattolo di g5 (magari 2!), senza dover devolvere migliia di euro alla apple? 

chesso', magari comprando i componenti separatamente e poi assemblandoli, visto che molti sono gli stessi (hd,ram,scheda video,dvd/cd) delle normali architetture x86...alla fine quello che serve sono il processore/i, la scheda madre e il case (l'unica cosa che forse varrebbe la pena prendere dalla apple)

che mi dite?   :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> forse sara' OT ma ho una curiosita'...
> 
> non c'e' un modo di assemblarsi una architettura ppc

 

Che si possa fare non lo metto in dubbio, che alla fine risulti meno costoso un po' meno. Se vuoi un ppc compralo dalla apple, posso garantirti che non te ne pentirai per un solo istante. Senza contare che non vorrei dire stupidate, ma ci sono firmware e cosette varie che sono proprietarie apple e quindi puoi scordati di averle per vie traverse, o almeno puoi scordarti di usarlo poi con macosx. Non a caso non mi risulta ci siano molti cloni mac o compatibili (una volta c'erano, ma hanno smesso subito)

 *Quote:*   

> il case (l'unica cosa che forse varrebbe la pena prendere dalla apple)
> 
> che mi dite?  

 

Che è chiaro che non hai mai avuto un mac  :Very Happy: 

Fidati, non c'è solo il case a giustificare l'acquisto di un mac, ce ne sono mille altri che puoi scoprire solo acquistandolo. Penso che l'acquisto del mio primo mac sia stato un momento epocale della mia vita informatica, tanto che sto pian piano convertendo tutta la rete e i conoscenti al credo della mela  :Wink: 

Fine OT (se vuoi continuare lo facciamo in pvt, o se proprio vuoi aprendo un nuovo topic)

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   il case (l'unica cosa che forse varrebbe la pena prendere dalla apple)
> 
> che mi dite?   
> ...

 

mi fido mi fido, infatti ho un ibook, senza dubbio uno dei migliori acquisti che abbia mai fatto in ambito informatico.

Non nego che la apple sia maestra nella cura dei dettagli dei suoi prodotti, ma non nego neanche il fatto che se li faccia pagare, e anche profumatamente.

E in tutta onesta' se devo dare piu' di 2.200 (!) euro alla apple per un dual g5 a 1,8ghz con 256 mb di ram e 80 gb di disco, beh, a sto punto li spendo per un bel powerbook superaccessoriato  (quello si che li vale tutti) oppure li spendo su un sistema x86, oppure, sicuramente con qualcosa di meno, se fosse possibile, lo assemblerei da solo.

E qui concludo l'OT senno' ci menano   :Laughing: 

----------

## tolipth

ciao,

ho problemi nell'installazione, una volta fatto partire lo script:

```
/usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap-macos.sh
```

non trovo il programma emerge, dove lo avete voi?

```
su: emerge: command not found

```

----------

## Jean Vertigo

l'installer lo dovrebbe piazzare in /usr/lib/portage/bin//emerge

sicuro che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine?

----------

## botta

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> forse sara' OT ma ho una curiosita'...
> 
> non c'e' un modo di assemblarsi una architettura ppc, magari con quel mostriciattolo di g5 (magari 2!), senza dover devolvere migliia di euro alla apple?

 

A me un pegasos non dispiacerebbe affatto!

http://www.pegasosppc.com/

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *botta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me un pegasos non dispiacerebbe affatto!
> 
> http://www.pegasosppc.com/

 

manco a me..  :Laughing: 

Ottimo il fatto che ti vendono macchine con Linux, e MorphOs mi fa ricordare i tempi dell'amiga...

e poi non c'e' bisogno di mettere ventole sui processori...cosa non da poco...

peccato che non abbiano nei listini (almeno in quello italiano)  i g5.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Quote:*   

> A me un pegasos non dispiacerebbe affatto!
> 
> http://www.pegasosppc.com/

 

io ne ho un paio, e alla fine, valutando in ogni suo aspetto la scheda madre posso dire che non è sto granchè, OK si spende sempre meno di un PowerPC originale, ma le prestazioni che da la scheda madre Apple originale sono anni luce migliori di quella della Genesis...

alla fin fine, non è altro che un comunissimo Hardware di fascia bassa per x86 (viene usato l'hardware di VIA OpenFirmware che è progettato per un uso embedded e quindi ottimizzato per i consumi a discapito delle performance) con un PowerPC  :Wink: 

con quello che spendo tra scheda madre e PowerPC mi compero un AMD Opteron a 64-bit

(senza togliere niente a nessuno, io sono un sostenitore dell'hardware Apple  :Wink: , ma originale però che a mio avviso non è hardware, ma un opera d'arte ...)

----------

## tolipth

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> l'installer lo dovrebbe piazzare in /usr/lib/portage/bin//emerge
> 
> sicuro che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine?

 

ok trovato, grazie

----------

## pinguinoferoce

ehi ma la genesis nn aveva avuto problemi con openbsd?

Mi sembra perchè nn aveva mantenuto alcune promesse di pagamento ...........

cmq , spero che portage sia meglio di fink (con cui avevo avuto alcuni prob x pacchetti mancanti).

Cmq , A parer mio , preferisco una gentoo-linux-ppc che una gentoo-macos-ppc per i seguenti motivi (tutti personali)

1)Il boot è + veloce

2)Wmaker è + comodo di aqua e compagnia bella

3)Per l' uso che ne faccio io, preferisco la velocità 

4)Xkè tutti i mac os si chiamano come nomi di felini?

Perchè nn di balene, fossi nel cugino Steave per parcondicio chiamerei tutte le versioni con nomi di animali di generi diversi 

(Mac os 10.1=spugna

Mac os 10.2=Zebra

Mac os 10.3=Coniglio

Mac os 10.4 =Camaleonte

Mac os 10.5=Canguro

Mac os 10.6=Pappagallo

Mac os 10.7=Femmina umana  :Smile:  (sai che successo)

5)L' avvio del terminale in Linux è + veloce di Mac os X

6)In linux sudo nn è di default 

7)In linux Xorg (ma sono ancora a Xfree)  nn parte sopra qualkosaltro, è un lavoratore autonomo, libero di bloccarsi quando vuole senza essere rallentato o dover fare un lavoro che lo fa già qualcun altro

 :Cool: E' da tamarri avere linux/ppc

9)Preferisco la comuniutà linux che quella apple (anke se tutte e 2 adorano leader nerd hippy quella linux nn è dettata da interssi commerciali ((cioè lo è meno della apple))

10) Aggiungete voi ........

ciao

----------

## shev

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> 1)Il boot è + veloce

 

Però macosx ha un gestione eccezionale dello stop, quindi non lo riavvii mai con conseguente tempo di "riaccensione" di un secondo netto. Considera che il mio pbook è acceso senza problemi da due o tre mesi, con solo un paio di riavvii per aggiornamenti di sistema.

 *Quote:*   

> 2)Wmaker è + comodo di aqua e compagnia bella

 

Assolutamente soggettivo, io preferisco aqua

 *Quote:*   

> 5)L' avvio del terminale in Linux è + veloce di Mac os X

 

 :Shocked:  Cioè? Io il terminale lo apro velocemente come in gentoo... anche perchè non lo chiudo mai, massimo lo nascondo (mac funziona così, è fatto apposta)

 *Quote:*   

> 6)In linux sudo nn è di default

 

A me sembrava un pregio questo, usa sudo che è più comodo e sicuro. Cmq puoi attivare anche l'account di root

Non ho scritto per difendere macosx o criticare linux, sia chiaro, ma solo perchè imho hai scritto delle inesattezze e per dovere di cronaca è giusto farle notare. Per il resto non ci piove, gentoo è splendida e la sua comunità ancora di più, ci mancherebbe. Ora che c'è portage per macos ho raggiunto il nirvana  :Very Happy: 

Portage che imho è molto superiore a fink, solo necessita di maturare ancora un po' e soprattutto di aggiornare i vari ebuild con flag macos.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Quoto shev in pieno.

Tornando al portage per mac, l'ho installato subito per provarlo e in effetti hanno fatto un'ottimo lavoro. Ho installato il gentoolkit-dev senza problemi, e installato esearch che però è di una lentezza esasperante, chissà perchè...

Che programmi avete provato ad installare voi?

----------

## blackfede

Per adesso io sto avendo problemi a fare quasi qualsiasi cosa, da un emerge vim, ad un semplice emerge -ep world. Sapete se ci sono gia` topic aperti su problemi riscontrati?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@blackfede: prova con questi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=199909

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200410

----------

## Vendicatore

 *botta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me un pegasos non dispiacerebbe affatto!
> 
> http://www.pegasosppc.com/

 

Io avevo visto un prototipo girare a Pianeta Amiga un paio di anni fa, sulla care un'ottima macchina. Peccato crashasse ogni 3 x 2   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blackfede

@fedeliallalinea

Grazie per le segnalazioni, mi rispami un bel po di tempo visto che ora mi ritrovo con un misero 56k  :Crying or Very sad: 

@world

Vorrei sapere se anche a voi lamenta la mancanza di un ebuild virtual/os-header, che effettivamente non c'e`, ma evidentemente qualche ebuild lo chiede come dipendenza...

Inoltre quali sono le vostre impressioni ma soprattutto mi piacerebbe raccogliere una lista di pacchetti che siete riusciti a compilare correttamente!

EDIT:

Aggiungo questo link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=199882

----------

## shev

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> @world
> 
> Vorrei sapere se anche a voi lamenta la mancanza di un ebuild virtual/os-header, che effettivamente non c'e`, ma evidentemente qualche ebuild lo chiede come dipendenza...

 

No, a me non ha dato nessun problema finora.

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre quali sono le vostre impressioni ma soprattutto mi piacerebbe raccogliere una lista di pacchetti che siete riusciti a compilare correttamente!
> 
> 

 

Se vai su packages.gentoo.org trovi già la lista di quelli ufficialmente stabili su macos (flag macos) e di quelli in fase di testing (~macos). Altra risorsa utile: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_MacOS_compiles

Finora mi sto trovando benissimo, va tutto benissimo. Non ho installato molti pacchetti in più rispetto a quelli ufficialmente supportati, ma sono più che soddisfatto. Anche perchè diversi ebuild (es.: libpcap) basta modificarli leggermente e funzionano tranquillamente.

----------

## blackfede

si avevo gia visto le pagine che mi hai segnalato, grazie, ma volevo giusto un elenco comprensivo anche di quelli che funzionano con piccole modifiche...ovviamente spero che tu per modifiche non intenda la semplice aggiunta della keyword macos   :Razz: 

----------

## shev

Ripesco questo topic per segnalare un'applicazioncina veramente splendida, sempre by gentoo.

Per chi non l'avesse ancora vista, si chiama portage-prefpanes ed è ovviamente presente nel portage. Si tratta di un pannello di controllo per il make.conf che va a inserirsi nei pannelli delle Preferenze di sistema. Veramente molto carino e ben fatto, da provare assolutamente se si usa Gentoo Macos  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> forse sara' OT ma ho una curiosita'...
> 
> non c'e' un modo di assemblarsi una architettura ppc, magari con quel mostriciattolo di g5 (magari 2!), senza dover devolvere migliia di euro alla apple?

 

Tecnicamente sì, se trovi le spec della mobo per il G5  :Very Happy:  Praticamente Apple e IBM non le hanno rilasciate e quindi nessuno le produce.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Tecnicamente sì, se trovi le spec della mobo per il G5  Praticamente Apple e IBM non le hanno rilasciate e quindi nessuno le produce.

 

peccato, comunque tempo fa capitai in un articolo dove parlavano di come assemblare un g4 completo e dove reperirne i componenti, peccato che ho perso il link e non riesco più a ritrovarlo sulla rete, stupidamente all'epoca gli diedi poca importanza   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Cacchio. Poi c'è la questione dei firmware, ovviamente. Apple, sulle sue schede, uploada dei firmware fichi che non so a cosa servano. Però probabilmente, senza quelli, MacOS non va. O non va abbastanza bene. O roba così.

Comunque un po' di doc dovresti trovarla su http://pearpc.sf.net/

----------

## Jean Vertigo

si vabbe' il firmware fico per mac os...ma io mica ci devo mettere maccoso per forza...   :Wink:  altrimenti mi compro lo scatolozzo bello, pronto e certificato dalla apple previa donazione di qualche organo...   :Razz: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

ho quasi la disponibilità di 600 eurini... appena trovo un powerbook 500/550 o ibook 600-700 usato su quella cifra... lo prendo al volo... non solo il design arrapante e la voglia di provare OSX... pure questo thread ci voleva per farmi sbavare   :Embarassed: 

----------

